
Show HN: Pennyearned is pinboard for expense tracking - ejcx
https://pennyearned.in
======
wingerlang
Why on earth would I pay before even given a slight hint of what it looks like
or how it works? A mobile app seems critical as well, but that's highly
subjective I guess (since people use CLI trackers..).

It seems somehow like you are riding on the trust that that pinboard guy have
gained, and it feels a bit off in my opinion.

Anyway, screenshots or examples please.

~~~
Arcsech
Agreed - A demo page would be best, but take a look at pinboard.in/tour/ for
how Pinboard does it. You definitely need something along these lines.

